# EuroPharma review



## Swoleger (Aug 23, 2018)

This thread is a review of the lab EuroPharma. Any experience shared with this lab would be appreciated.


----------



## vt_gonzo (Aug 23, 2018)

Placed my order and got my tracking number within 2 days. Great service. Cant wait to try it out (;


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 23, 2018)

shill team???????


----------



## snake (Aug 23, 2018)

Swoleger said:


> This thread is a review of the lab EuroPharma. Any experience shared with this lab would be appreciated.





vt_gonzo said:


> Placed my order and got my tracking number within 2 days. Great service. Cant wait to try it out (;



1. Multiple Personality Disorder 
                  OR
2. Just a real bad shiller


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 23, 2018)

vt_gonzo said:


> Placed my order and got my tracking number within 2 days. Great service. Cant wait to try it out (;



Holy fu kin balls it only took 2 days to get tracking that's so fu cking amazing. I am so blown away. ORDERING NOW!!!!!!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 23, 2018)

OMG can anyone buy from these guys or do you have to be a member of a secret society????  Have special friends??  Junior G-Man badge??

Signed-
Impatiently awaiting these answers


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 23, 2018)

Swoleger & Gonzo... lol. Get to steppin shills


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 23, 2018)

Wheres the Ban Hammer?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 23, 2018)

Did I miss the signup bonus?


----------



## strong4areason (Aug 24, 2018)

Been doing business with this pharma for almost a year now and never had a single complaint. Quality is awesome, customer service is great and the gains are obvious to say the least. Added 150lbs to my total between meets and just about 35lbs or bodyweight since I started using their products. Highly recommend them &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 24, 2018)

This is about the only board I've found that doesn't eat Euro pharma's ass and I ****ing love it.


----------



## Jin (Aug 24, 2018)

Swoleger said:


> This thread is a review of the lab EuroPharma. Any experience shared with this lab would be appreciated.





vt_gonzo said:


> Placed my order and got my tracking number within 2 days. Great service. Cant wait to try it out (;





strong4areason said:


> Been doing business with this pharma for almost a year now and never had a single complaint. Quality is awesome, customer service is great and the gains are obvious to say the least. Added 150lbs to my total between meets and just about 35lbs or bodyweight since I started using their products. Highly recommend them &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;



When will you dumb fuks learn that it's a waste of your time to try and shill here?


----------



## Swoleger (Aug 24, 2018)

EuroPharma is a new lab that’s been around since the beginning of the year.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 24, 2018)

1 post each. Damn swindlers


----------



## Swoleger (Aug 24, 2018)

Jin said:


> When will you dumb fuks learn that it's a waste of your time to try and shill here?



We are a new lab. We are just trying to get some reviews on our gear.


----------



## Swoleger (Aug 24, 2018)

We have no association with the gear in the picture. The gear in the pic is not our brand. Our gear has the labels pictured in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 24, 2018)

Swoleger said:


> We have no association with the gear in the picture



oh man I've seen it all now :32 (18):


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 24, 2018)

Swoleger said:


> We are a new lab. We are just trying to get some reviews on our gear.



Yea Euro anything sucks balls slinging more corn oil I see .


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 24, 2018)

Where’s leanmachine.. he can be the guinea pig. Haha


----------



## Milojay (Aug 24, 2018)

Started off with a low dose of cyp to see how the stuff actually was and I was very pleased. Then went to a light cyp\tren ace cyle which I gained at least 20 lbs on in less than 2 months. The gainz are super clean and very little side effects. The shipping and communication is unlike anybody ive ever gotten from. Order and 2 days later its at yoir door. 10\10 I would recommend to someone


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 24, 2018)

Persistent lil guy huh...


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 24, 2018)

Milojay said:


> Started off with a low dose of cyp to see how the stuff actually was and I was very pleased. Then went to a light cyp\tren ace cyle which I gained at least 20 lbs on in less than 2 months. The gainz are super clean and very little side effects. The shipping and communication is unlike anybody ive ever gotten from. Order and 2 days later its at yoir door. 10\10 I would recommend to someone



No just no


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 24, 2018)

ok so I finally gave in and ordered from these guys. Package was at my door in about 11 or 12 minutes, amazing! Day after first pin and my penis has retreated inwards... wierd. My bench is up 30lbs and my forehead is super vascular so fair tradeoff


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 24, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> ok so I finally gave in and ordered from these guys. Package was at my door in about 11 or 12 minutes, amazing! Day after first pin and my penis has retreated inwards... wierd. My bench is up 30lbs and my forehead is super vascular so fair tradeoff




Bro u didn’t read the instruction .. I did site injections and my pp grew a full 2inches ..


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 25, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> ok so I finally gave in and ordered from these guys. Package was at my door in about 11 or 12 minutes, amazing! Day after first pin and my penis has retreated inwards... wierd. My bench is up 30lbs and my forehead is super vascular so fair tradeoff



Finally an honest review


----------



## Elivo (Aug 25, 2018)

Whatever gibs, I ordered and they ****ing beamed the shit to my door along with a midget to sleep under my steps and pin me for the duration of the cycle! Best that!!!


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 25, 2018)

Lol

10charzzzzz


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 25, 2018)

This thread got so much more interesting when I wasn't looking.

So...OP....what is it you're asking for?  People to come buy "gear" from you and then provide an unbiased opinion/log to the rest of the board?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 25, 2018)

Everyone stop posting and let the one hit wonders keep giving their stellar reviews. This thread will look hysterical.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 25, 2018)

Swoleger said:


> EuroPharma is a new lab that’s been around since the beginning of the year.


do u get a lucky cat foot with each order?


----------



## Swoleger (Aug 25, 2018)

I like your profile picture you found on google


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 25, 2018)

Swoleger said:


> I like your profile picture you found on google


I like it too


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 25, 2018)

Swoleger said:


> I like your profile picture you found on google



You're barking up the wrong tree on this forum, no one is going to buy anything from you. Plus all the information anyone needs to do the same thing you do, it's already here if we wanted to homebrew.


----------



## Swoleger (Aug 25, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Did I miss the signup bonus?



You really don’t have anything better to do than talk trash, collect a VA check and tell your civilian friends half-true stories of your time as a corpsman? Smh lol


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Swoleger said:


> You really don’t have anything better to do than talk trash, collect a VA check and tell your civilian friends half-true stories of your time as a corpsman? Smh lol



wooo sounds like some fat kid has jokes and problems with getting a gf. Perhaps bf would be better suited?


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 25, 2018)

FD!!! Grab your anabolic lube and get your ass over here, we'd like to introduce you to someone.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 25, 2018)

Wait a minute I know how to get FD over here

 ladyboys at Applebee's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Superiorpharma (Aug 25, 2018)

Respectfull companie I have dealt with, only complaint I have is there BA content is usually stable around 5 percent, which is quite high...

2/3 is tops...


----------



## dwsun (Sep 22, 2018)

strong4areason said:


> Been doing business with this pharma for almost a year now and never had a single complaint. Quality is awesome, customer service is great and the gains are obvious to say the least. Added 150lbs to my total between meets and just about 35lbs or bodyweight since I started using their products. Highly recommend them 👍🏻


Good lord I'm new here and I wanted to vomit reading this.


----------



## BigXXXS (Sep 22, 2018)

vt_gonzo said:


> Placed my order and got my tracking number within 2 days. Great service. Cant wait to try it out (;



Can I get in


----------



## Coldblooded (Sep 23, 2018)

strong4areason said:


> Been doing business with this pharma for almost a year now and never had a single complaint. Quality is awesome, customer service is great and the gains are obvious to say the least. Added 150lbs to my total between meets and just about 35lbs or bodyweight since I started using their products. Highly recommend them &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;



That's awesome news!! Now take your fake gains and fake ass review and dont let the doorknob hit ya where the good lord split ya!!..bye bye shills.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 23, 2018)

These threads may get old for you veterans of this forum, but they are hugely entertaining to me!


----------



## BigXXXS (Sep 23, 2018)

BigXXXS said:


> Can I get in



He too funny with that BS!!!! Want me to see if he respond so I could tell him I smell Bulllllllll


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 23, 2018)

Let me PM you my cc info. 


I sure missed this goofy horseshit.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 24, 2018)

RustyShackelford said:


> Let me PM you my cc info.
> 
> 
> I sure missed this goofy horseshit.


too late bro I bought him out my dood


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 24, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> too late bro I bought him out my dood



DAMNIT!
there goes my source....
thanks


----------

